# Allison Transmission for my V12



## fernballan (Jan 3, 2018)

Is anyone who knows of an Allison automatic transmission from a bus or truck


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 4, 2018)

fernballan said:


> Is anyone who knows of an Allison automatic transmission from a bus or truck


I have bought hundreds of Allison transmissions and also had them repaired and overhauled, but that was 30-40 years ago when I worked for the County equipment division.  The biggest need for them was in the refuse (garbage) department, where they spent all day going from house to house, full power followed by full braking, all day long, 550 or more stops per day, with intervals of driving to the refuse site (dump) to unload.  It was a very tough life for them.  What are the torque and power ratings for the M50 engine?  What are the space limitations in the tank?


----------



## fernballan (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I have bought hundreds of Allison transmissions and also had them repaired and overhauled, but that was 30-40 years ago when I worked for the County equipment division.  The biggest need for them was in the refuse (garbage) department, where they spent all day going from house to house, full power followed by full braking, all day long, 550 or more stops per day, with intervals of driving to the refuse site (dump) to unload.  It was a very tough life for them.  What are the torque and power ratings for the M50 engine?  What are the space limitations in the tank?



I'm going to build something fun. I need a rugged gearbox and an automatic gearbox is easier! The V12 has 1200 horsepower


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 4, 2018)

Over here in oilfied country, they use those Allisons for running pumps on the cementing and frac trucks.  They generally run cat twin V's engines on them.  I'm not up to speed on the equipment, I do recall that much.  Over in your part of the world, Look for oil field equipment yards that may have stuff like that laying around.  Oilfield is coming back, that stuff is fixing to be at a premium for junk.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 4, 2018)

For an engine with that much power, and assuming off road, heavy duty service,  an Allison transmission like these are about all I see that can take the power:
http://www.allisontransmission.com/...ication-sheets/intohs_8600_mar13.pdf?sfvrsn=2
Those are BIG and HEAVY and EXPEN$IVE!  I do not know of any older series of Allison transmission that you might find used and would meet your needs for that much power.  The biggest Allison transmissions I have worked around was the 4000 series, heavy/medium on/off road truck transmissions.  All the newer Allison transmissions are the "world series", and we had poor service from them.  The older AT and MT series transmissions were a good product, but way too light for your 1200 HP V12.


----------



## dlane (Jan 4, 2018)

1200. Hp, ied still want a standard,


----------



## fernballan (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> For an engine with that much power, and assuming off road, heavy duty service,  an Allison transmission like these are about all I see that can take the power:
> http://www.allisontransmission.com/...ication-sheets/intohs_8600_mar13.pdf?sfvrsn=2
> Those are BIG and HEAVY and EXPEN$IVE!  I do not know of any older series of Allison transmission that you might find used and would meet your needs for that much power.  The biggest Allison transmissions I have worked around was the 4000 series, heavy/medium on/off road truck transmissions.  All the newer Allison transmissions are the "world series", and we had poor service from them.  The older AT and MT series transmissions were a good product, but way too light for your 1200 HP V12.


I'll have a light body and it's mostly just so it moves. I'm not going to race so i think is ok


----------



## fernballan (Jan 5, 2018)

dlane said:


> 1200. Hp, ied still want a standard,


And you i don't understand


----------



## RandyWilson (Jan 5, 2018)

Transmissions don't care one lick about horsepower. They care about torque. You need to know three parameters before choosing a trans, input torque, input speed range, and desired output speed range. Beyond that I'm no help. The biggest Allison I've worked on is the MT. And have done lots and lots of the 1000 series. But nothing bigger.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 5, 2018)

RandyWilson said:


> Transmissions don't care one lick about horsepower. They care about torque. You need to know three parameters before choosing a trans, input torque, input speed range, and desired output speed range. Beyond that I'm no help. The biggest Allison I've worked on is the MT. And have done lots and lots of the 1000 series. But nothing bigger.


Thanks

I need a transmission with as little electronics as possible


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

I've forwarded this to a friend of mine. He and his father have a large salvage yard and they deal almost exclusively with large Macks.
Not certain if anything they would have would be large enough to handle a V12, but you never know...


----------



## fernballan (Jan 5, 2018)

middle.road said:


> I've forwarded this to a friend of mine. He and his father have a large salvage yard and they deal almost exclusively with large Macks.
> Not certain if anything they would have would be large enough to handle a V12, but you never know...


Great  Thanks


----------



## dlane (Jan 5, 2018)

Shipping one to Sweden could be a problem ,


----------



## fernballan (Jan 6, 2018)

dlane said:


> Shipping one to Sweden could be a problem ,


I have looked at the prices in the usa and in Sweden, and automatic transmission is not common in Sweden Everything depends on the shipping cost


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 6, 2018)

4gsr had the correct idea.  Find out where old oil field equipment goes when the oil company buys new equipment in Sweden.  They would probably have the best things you could find at a decent price to use to connect your M50 to the ground.  Also, how about Russian transmissions?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2018)

Anywhere in the World where's there a pump truck or skid running a Cat twin V or even straight, I'll assure it will have a Allison tranny hooked up to it.  Along on the same lines any heavy oilfield truck out there that has a automatic tranny, it will be a Allison.  They are out there, not going to be many out there to choose from.  In fact, go to Allison's website and do some exploring.  Might help you narrow down the model/type you need for that hunky engine.  They might even know what's needed to fit up to that Allison engine.  They made it, they should know!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 6, 2018)

4gsr said:


> They might even know what's needed to fit up to that Allison engine. They made it, they should know!


Russian engine, Ken.  See post #1.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Russian engine, Ken.  See post #1.


Got you!  Where in the heck did I come up with Allison engine? Time to go to bed!


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 7, 2018)

There is an Allison trainsmissions that you could use behind that engine as we used to use them behind v12s and v16 149 series detroits for driving big centrifugal and positive displacement pumps .The transmission does not have a bell housing as such but is mounted on a frame behind the engine and uses a direct coupling from engine to torque converter ,These transmissions are extremely heavy as its cast iron housing but we're good for 1600 hp behind 16v149s ,also keep in mind these transmissions drain a massive amount of hp from your flywheel HP you may have 1200 now but by the time it's transmitted through such a large transmission you might be lucky to have a 1000 hp left ,I will do some digging and see if I can find model number of those transmissions ,Yes it was in the oil field industry these were used and still plenty of them around


----------



## fernballan (Jan 7, 2018)

Diesel engines of the type M-50 F-3 (12CHSPN 18/20)

Category:
   Diesel engines


  Diesel engines of the type M-50 F-3 (12CHSPN 18/20)

Next: Diesel type D6 (6CHSP 15/18)

Diesel M-50 F-3 (M-400) - four-stroke, V-shaped, twelve-cylinder, mechanically supercharged, high-speed marine engine with jet spraying of fuel. The models of right and left rotation are produced. The right-hand-side diesel differs from the left-hand drive diesel engine in appearance of the reversible coupling, supercharger, seawater pump, exhaust system, "as well as the location of the freshwater pump units and the oil-draining pump with the centrifuge. The arrangement of aggregates on diesel engines of the left and right rotation is mirror.

Diesel M-50 F-3 is designed for operation on high-speed vessels with underwater wings. On the ship of the type "rocket" one engine is installed, such as "meteor" - two and "satellite" type - four engines. The diesel is equipped with reversible couplings consisting of friction and gear clutches and providing rotation transfer from the diesel crankshaft to the propeller shaft (forward stroke), separation of these shafts (idling) and changing the direction of rotation of the propeller shaft (reverse gear).

The operating power of the forward stroke can vary depending on the destination within the range of 368-736 kw, with a corresponding change in the shaft speed within 1200-1640 rpm, maximum reverse power of 184 kW at 750 rpm and a service life of not more than 1 h .



Carter diesel engine is cast from aluminum alloy and consists of two parts. In the upper bearing part there are seven main bearing nests with inserts in which the crankshaft rotates. The detachable steel liners are covered with lead bronze and are drilled along the shafts. The working surface of the liners is covered with a lead-tin alloy. Located at an angle of 60 ° platform top of the crankcase serve to install two six-cylinder units.

The crankshaft is made of alloy steel subjected to nitriding. It has six knees located

pairwise in three planes at an angle of 120 ° to each other. The connecting rod and the neck are connected by round cheeks. A spring shock absorber is attached to the rear flange of the crankshaft, which reduces the unevenness of the torque with variable loads. On the crankshaft of the diesel engine, six main and six trailing connecting rods are hung.

The I-wire rods are made of alloy steel.

The top heads of the main and trailing connecting rods are the same and have bushings made of tin bronze pressed into them. The lower head of the main connecting rod is detachable: the cover is attached to the main connecting rod by means of a wedge with two conical pins. In the lower head of the main connecting rod is installed a steel, leaded bronze liner, consisting of two halves. The trailing connecting rod is connected to the main connecting rod by means of a pin pressed into the eye of the main connecting rod.

Piston - stamped from aluminum alloy. The bottom of the piston has the shape of a combustion chamber of Hesselmann. The piston has grooves in which four piston rings are mounted, of which two (upper) are compression ones, and the remaining oil-removal rings. In the four depressions of the bottom of the piston are gas distribution valves. The piston pin is made of alloy steel, hollow, with a hardened outer surface, pressed into the piston lugs.

The cylinder blocks are six-cylinder, they are installed on the upper crankcase of the diesel engine and fixed to it with anchor bolts. Each cylinder block consists of a shirt, six cylinder sleeves and a head. In the upper part, the bushing has a shoulder, which it rests on the surface of the recess in the unit's jacket. The lower belt of the bushing of the cylinder is sealed with five rubber rings: four serve to seal the water cavity, and the fifth (lower) prevents the oil from seeping out of the cavity of the upper crankcase.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2018)

For display and fun purposes with a light vehicle a hydrostatic transmission might make more sense.  It would allow for easier locating the components in the chassis, no shafts needed.  Could easily be all wheel drive.  Such a setup might be difficult to find at hobbyist prices.
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-hydrostatic-transmission.htm#didyouknowout


----------

